# Goats with eye problems (Infection)



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I need some help quick. I have 2 goats that have junk around their eyes and one of them the eye is whitish and swollen around it. I'm thinking it might be pink eye but I don't know if goats can get it. If anyone knows what this is and and how to treat it, Please let me know soon. Thanks for you help.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh yes, goaties can get it and its highly infectious to not only other goaties but humans as well. 3 times a day you wanna put a CC or two of penicillin. Just check to make sure there isnt something in there that should be like a piece of cheet grass. If all clear, start treating.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave, so do you meaning put it in the eye or a IM injection of the antibiotic? Is there a gel form of antibiotic or use the liquid form? So if she has it then the other goats with her are most likely to get it as well??? Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

In the eye without a needle  Just use the syringe as the deliever device. A few drops will do.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Ok thanks! I will let you know the end results.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

My goat's eyes has healed up with no problems. The antibiotic was the ticket to getting rid of the pink eye. Thanks for your help and advise!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Great to hear


----------

